# Owch!!!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Fell down the stairs last night and knackered my back!

To make things worse i was carrying the baby at the time (he's 5 weeks old) he wasnt hurt or anything though in fact he looked at me as if to say what the hell do you think your doing?

I landed on the right side of my back, right on the kidney, i basically cant walk at all ive been in the shop all day cant really get comfy in anything im doing, training is going to be off for quite some time i think...Gutted

Anyway im dosed up on painkillers now, i think there doing things to my brain the keys are quite blarey and im sure ive just seen a goat walk past the window....i best go and have a lie down now :baffled:


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit, bad times marc. Good to hear you took a bullet for the little man and he's none the wiser though.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> To make things worse i was carrying the baby at the time (he's 5 weeks old) he wasnt hurt or anything though in fact *he looked at me as if to say what the hell do you think your doing?*


LOL that made me laugh 

Strange, my friend's just been through the exact same thing: fell on the stairs while carrying her months' old baby. Almost happened to me a couple of times as well. Set in stone: abiest are a dangerous thing to driv... eeerrr... carry.

Glad the baby's ok. Sucks about the back =/


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

ooft! Sounds like quite a sore one. Glad yer wee nipper is ok.

Is it time for some home improvements marc?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

tam said:


> ooft! Sounds like quite a sore one. Glad yer wee nipper is ok.
> 
> Is it time for some home improvements marc?


LOL, yeh i think that could be be my next purchase :laugh:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to hear the nipper is okay and he has already starting causing some bumps and bruises. Just wait until he's older wanting to play fight * but then he hits you with a chair because he's watched to much wrestling lol *

Get better soon mate


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

This is bullshit. Little Jay well just flying armbarred you at the top of the stairs.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Mad skills.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Scary stuff.

My x fell down the stairs with my boy when he was a few weeks old. She bounced half way down and the little one flew out of her hands . Luckily i was at the foot of the stairs and managed a jumping save. I was crap at catching things in sport but got the important one.

The x lay in a heap at my feet... mildly amusing.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope you get fixed up quickly mate...


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Gaylord

How's the rib today???? My sis said you braved it and went to work...I'll see you over the weekend all being well (for a laugh and a jar!).

P.S if your kidney is bruised you will be peeing blood - so their you go (Glad you saved sumo errmmm I mean James and not the cheese buttie, or whatever food item I'm guessing you had in your other hand?!).


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Si-K said:


> (Glad you saved sumo errmmm I mean James and not the cheese buttie, or whatever food item I'm guessing you had in your other hand?!).


ha ha


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

It was a protein shake! Yes thanks feeling much better today, still a bit sore might try doing a bit of light training next week, im itching to get back and its only been a few days :no:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Ha ha, I knew food would be involved - let me know when your ready to rumble.

I'm working the bag boss.:shocked:


----------

